# Hose Storage



## medic2377 (Apr 2, 2017)

What is the best way you have found to store you sewer and water hoses?


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

I have some Ziploc Weathertight storage containers that just fit into the hatch opening. One for the sewage stuff, one for water hoses, couplers, filters etc., one for electrical, and need one for junk.


----------

